# Quality control agents in ammonia?



## Barbels (Jul 15, 2004)

I am filling up my new tank today. I plan on fishlessly cycling.
I am nervous about my ammonia. It is Kroger brand clear ammonia, the ingredients are exactly as follows:
SOFT WATER, AMMONIUM HYDROXIDE, QUALITY CONTROL AGENT(S)

What scares me is the quality control agent. Is that safe for fish? Plants? I cannot seem to find clear ammonia without the quality control agent.

I will wait to add the ammonia until I hear something.
Thank you...


----------



## mm12463 (Mar 5, 2004)

Is this a planted tank? If so its a waste of time for planted tanks. No point as the plants will use the ammonia. Granted you can't toss 2 plants in a 50 gallon and add 50 fish but if you are started a planted tank properly (planting heavily) then a fishless cycle is waste of time.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Fishless cycling is for FISH tanks. It's a waste of time for a planted tank. I cover how to cycle a planted tank in my Guide.


----------

